# selfing  pollin to other plants



## edward (Nov 24, 2008)

if i had 4 plants in leaf     plus 1 that was 30days older in the bud cycle    can i move the 4 into the budding room and let the older plant self pollinate  and seed the others with fallen pollin


----------



## Mutt (Nov 24, 2008)

please explain exactly how you created this reversed fem? femd seeds is not for the rookie. I would ONLY pollenate the selfed fem...and not allow the dust to go to another plant.
TBO i don't mess around with Femd stuff...only straight up plants. I like males just as much as females in the grow when i'm crossing. keep the genetics going and untainted.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 24, 2008)

i got to say bro, i aint got a clue what you are talking about...sounds like you got a hermie that you want to pollinate the rest of your crop!!!!if thats it then yes put every thing together,but why????????????????


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 24, 2008)

he must be a pappabeach deciple....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> he must be a pappabeach deciple....



                                            :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> i got to say bro, i aint got a clue what you are talking about...sounds like you got a hermie that you want to pollinate the rest of your crop!!!!if thats it then yes put every thing together,but why????????????????


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## Mutt (Nov 24, 2008)

but one thing i did fail to mention....if its a hermie and you got females in there...cut that hermie and put it in the compost heap or make hash oil outa it 
Do the genetics of marijuana a favor


----------

